# HRCH CH Beau Geste Being Ramiroz CDX MH ** WCX VCX DDHF



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, an incredibly boy!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Completely owner trained and handled through all field and obedience.... now that's what the good stuff! I LOVE hearing things like this. Thank you so much for posting this Jill. I am very interested..


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have recently heard about Manny and have been looking him up. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

totally awesome dog!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

What a beautiful talented boy! I like the mixed American/British lines and they create a moderate dog with a lovely face. Looking at his pedigree it is very interested that there aren't a boat-load of titles in the first couple of generations. But that is, I believe, what you can do within a breeding program like Beau Geste (besides having a great kennel name).


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Manny is Murphy's half brother. They have the same dad.....Beau Geste If Then Else. Murphy's mom is Beau Geste Chesapeake Jones aka Jonesy.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I have been following him--a friend has a lovely litter by him right now. His win on the weekend was awesome!

I don't know how likely a FTCH could be though--MH and O/H Qual are one thing-- Open wins and placements against all the pros and black dogs would put him in tough. Susan does train and handle him herself, and I doubt she would be willing to send him off with a pro to get the hours and concept work in that is need for success in that venue.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He looks like a great representative of the breed!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Graeme showed both Manny and Lush at the LI Specialty, and put on a master class in handling


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Graeme is a great handler. I have known him for years now, as he was specialling a friend's girl when I first started showing. He put some of the points on my Win's brother, and finished both of Breeze's parents Can CHs. Emily stayed at my house when she came up with my friend to show for her at a specialty here.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Has anyone been following the career of Manny? He went WD/BOW/BOB/Sporting Group I today under Michael Faulkner. I wonder if he will be the guy to break the record and be the dual champion. I had fun photographing him for the GRCA judge's education program. I believe he is owner handled in the field, but not positive.


When I saw him at our HT where he titled, he was owner handled.

I have to add that Manny is a very nice dog.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Reviving an old thread.

I had a chance to see one of Manny's sons at an obedience match recently and was very impressed with him, beautiful head, expression and movement and was doing a beautiful job for his handler. Seemed to have a great temperament. Would love to have a chance to see Manny. Anybody know if he's still competing in any venue?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't believe he is. His owner is a lovely person. Sadly, she suffered the death of her younger son about a year and a half ago and I suspect that may have something to do with it. She has taken Manny and his son Tripp through TDI certification and I believe she is focusing on doing therapy visits with them. She is an amazing woman and her dogs are pretty special too. I was able to meet Manny and Tripp at the National a few years ago and they were beautiful - saw Tripp run master there and he is a very nice dog for sure.


----------

